# حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2008)

*واحد بلدياتنا في مسابقة من سيربح المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين ولا استخدم الجمهور  	

!

-------------------------------------------------------

	2-واحد بلدياتنا وقع في خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال يخرب بيت الملاهي. 	


------------------------------------------------------

	3-سئلوا صعيدى : ليه قتلت أبوك
كانوا عاملين رحلة للأيتام , كنت عايز اروحها
طب ليه قتلت عمك ؟
كنت عايز ابن عمى يسافر معايا
طب ليه كنت عايز تنتحر
أصلهم لغوا الرحلة 	

-----------------------------------------------------

	4-ثلاثة صعايدة قرروا أن يعملوا مزرعة كتاكيت فحفروا حفرة ورموا فيها الكتاكيت وردموا الحفرة واستنو يوم .. يومين.. ثلاثة وشجرة الكتاكيت مطلعتش، جربوا مرة تانية ومفيش فايدة فقررو يبعتوا أخوهم اللى بيدرس في أمريكا و بيحضر دراسات عليا. فقال لهم ابعتو لي بعض العينات من التربة عشان احللها 	


----------------------------------------------------

	5-صعيدي سافر امريكا شرب من حنفية اوتوماتيك معرفش يقفلها قام رجع ف اول طيارة لمصر..قام سالوا: ازي امريكا؟ قالهم :اسكتو زمانها غرقت يا بوووي.. 	


---------------------------------------------------

	6-واحدصعيدى راح يشترى لمراته جزمة فراح لمحل وقال لصاحب المحل عايز جزمه من غير كعب وخفيفه شويه ورخيصه صاحب المحل قال ماشى وجاب الجزمه فقالت مراته ده مينفعش انا عايزه بكعب ودبت خناقه فصاحب المحل قرف منهم فقال للصعيدى متخدها بكعب هو انت الى حتلبسها قال لع من غير كعب هو انت الى حتنضرب بيها 	

-------------------------------------------------

	7-مرة اتنين صعايده دخلو كليه الطب واحد اتخرج محامى والتانى محاسب 	


-------------------------------------------------

	8-واحد صعيدي رايح حفلة تنكرية .. بعت اخوه 	

------------------------------------------------

	9-واحد صعيدي دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه قاله انت بتعمل ايه، قاله ايه يابا يعني هناكله. 	

-----------------------------------------------
1

	0-واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى خطف ابنه محدش سال عليه قتله
----------------------------------------------
11-مرة واحد بلدياتنا حب يطور الهليكوبتر فك المروحة وركب تكيف
--------------------------------------------
12-صعيدى عمل عملية .. نجحت
راح عملها مرة تانية
------------------------------------------
13-واحد بلدياتنا لقى مصباح علاء الدين ،طلعله العفريت
شبيك لبيك عبدك ملك اديك تطلب ايه
عايز كوبري طوله 1000 كيلو يوصل بين الشرق والغرب
لأ دي صعبه أوي شفلك طلب تاني
طب عايز الصعايده كلهم يبقول أذكيا
انت قلتلي الكوبري رايح جاي والا رايح بس؟!
----------------------------------------
14-سألوا واحد صعيدي : مين أهم الشمس ولا القمر رد : القمر طبعا, بيطلع ينور لنا بالليل و الدنيا ضلمة, انما الشمس بتطلع بالنهار و الدنيا نور أصلآ
----------------------------------------
15-فيه صعيدي نط من فوق سور المدرسه ليه؟
عايز يدرس في الخارج
-------------------------------------
16-واحد بلديتناقاعد في موتمر دولي فواحد فرنساوي قام وقال احنا حفرنا تحت برج ايفل و لقينا اسلاك تليفونات و ده دليل علي ان التليفونات عندنا من 100 سنه
فقام واحد ايطالي و قال احنا بقا حفرنا تحت برج بيزا و لقينا اسلاك وده معناه ان التليفونات عندنا من 500 سنه
فقام واحد بلديتنا قال و احنا حفرنا تحت الاهرامات و ملقيناش حاجه خالص و ده دليل علي ان من 5000 سنه كان عندنا المحمول*



:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

*يا ريت مفيش حد من الصعايده يزعل أنا بقول أه*

:nunu0000::nunu0000::budo::budo:​


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

جمييييييييييييلة بجد كلها روعة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

*يا ايها الصعايدة اتحدوا ولندمر كل من يعلق على الصعايدة ​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

*يا ساتر يا ستار​*
*دول أربعة بلديتنا بيهرجو أتنين ماتو و التالت فى العناية المركزة والرابعة ملقاش حاجة يعملها أنتحر*


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

:smil13:


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

بصراحة نكت هايلة​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

*شكرا و أوعدكم بكل جديد​*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

:t33:انا اجيت اخد بالتار 

ثانكس عالنكت الحلوة
ربنا معك


----------



## مسيحي بجد (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

جميلة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى:yahoo:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*



ارووجة قال:


> :t33:انا اجيت اخد بالتار
> 
> ثانكس عالنكت الحلوة
> ربنا معك


 
*ياريت كان فيه حد بيزغرت أروجة صاحبت الحس المرح جت زرتني فى موضوعي​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

ههههههههههههه جامدين جدا عايزين المزيد يا فادى 
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ع النكت الهايلة دى​


----------



## yousteka (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

نكت حلوة اوي يا فادي 
واحلي حاجة انها بتضحك


----------



## cuteledia (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حبت نكت صعيدي مستوردة (الصعايدة ميزعلوش)*

ههههههههههههههه نكت جميلة اوي
تسلم ايدك...يسوع معاك


----------

